# Extended Archery deer hunt ?



## uttransplant (Nov 2, 2014)

This is me and my 14 year old sons first year archery hunting. we saw some good bucks during the regular season but could not get a good shot on one. we would really like to hunt the extended area during the rut but am not familiar with the extended area. Any info on where to hunt the extended hunt would be greatly appreciated. we live in cache valley so am trying to find some public access to hunt between ogden and B.city.
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnfost3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Uttransplant, I am in the same boat. I'm in cache valley as well looking for somewhere in the Ogden to hunt the extended season. This weekend I am going to give Brigham Face WMA a shot, according to the Ogden DWR office its is public and huntable. I've never been up there but I guess I'll find out if there is anything down there. I'll let you know if I see much. Or just give it a shot as well!!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive never hunted that area, but I would look at the map boundary of the unit and go find some public land in that area and just go hunt. Learn it. I have been hunting the Front for 10+ years and I am still trying to learn it. This year I found a great area, 3 years ago I found another great area, just by getting out and exploring during the summer and the hinting season. Now I have narrowed it down to where I like to hunt. 3 main areas. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree with robiland. The best way to hunt the front is to get out and learn where the deer like to be. Even though I won't be hunting the extended this year, I will still go out on a couple of hikes to see what the deer are doing and where they like to be. I have found a couple of nice spots by doing so. Good Luck!


----------



## bowhunter21 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have hunted the front for 5 years now and have put hours and hours of spotting and hiking the front! The area that brings me back every time is lambs canyon . if you want to see big bucks and are willing to hike go all the way to the top of the road and hike right into the pines! There are open areas that have huge bucks. But you have to be patient and glass the hills. Also if you get off the exit and go left there is a road that takes you to a trail head. Glass that hill for deer. There are always does and smaller bucks there. If there are does there's bucks not far from them this time of year. Good luck! Let me know how it goes. Hope to see you up there


----------



## uttransplant (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help. we got out over the weekend and saw some new country. Saw plenty of mountain goats but no deer. Hoping to get out again this weekend.


----------

